# All About Flashlights!



## MrParacord

Maybe this can become a sub forum since flashlights go hand in hand with guns and knives.

This thread is the place to discuss flashlights that you own, want, and had.

I don't care if its a single LED flashlight or one of those 1Million candle power flashlights. 

If your into flashlights and you like posting pics showing off your flashlights then this thread is for you. 

My EDC flashlight is one that I've owned for about 3-4 years now. I has a permanent home on my keys along with some other tools. 
I have used this flashlight on numerous occasions including in the rain and it works every time. I have even dropped my keys and my flashlight is still going strong. 

Give a warm welcome to my Fenix E05!


----------



## ThreeJ

I have flashlights all over, the kids take them and leave them laying all over as well. One day I may round them all up, untill then I don't have any pictures. I have this new phone that has an assistive light built in , and is it blinding.


----------



## MrParacord

I like those 27 LED flashlights from Harbor Freight. I buy them every time I have a coupon. I keep two on the fridge, one onside of the bed, one in my tool bag. I keep them everywhere I can.


----------



## Sparky_D

These are my EDC lights:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E0QAFY/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have 4 (one on my belt, one in my briefcase, one in my truck, and one in my desk at work).

Single AA battery, aluminum body, 3 modes (High, Low, Strobe), adjustable focus, Cree LED, handy clip on the side, and cheap enough to buy several (shipping is included but takes a couple weeks).

I also keep several of those 5-9 LED lights all over the place as well as a couple crank lights.


----------



## MrParacord

Sparky_D said:


> These are my EDC lights:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E0QAFY/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have 4 (one on my belt, one in my briefcase, one in my truck, and one in my desk at work).
> 
> Single AA battery, aluminum body, 3 modes (High, Low, Strobe), adjustable focus, Cree LED, handy clip on the side, and cheap enough to buy several (shipping is included but takes a couple weeks).
> 
> I also keep several of those 5-9 LED lights all over the place as well as a couple crank lights.


I saw those on Amazon but I wondered if they were really that good or not.


----------



## Sparky_D

For the money, they are outstanding.

Power went out at work Friday while I was in the bathroom and I turned the one on my belt on and it lit up the whole room (2 stalls, 1 urinal). The guy in stall 1 was appreciative, lol.

The first one I got as a test was a single mode (gave it to my wife). The other 4 (separate order) were 3 mode. Even the single mode is worth the price.


----------



## MrParacord

Sparky_D said:


> For the money, they are outstanding.
> 
> Power went out at work Friday while I was in the bathroom and I turned the one on my belt on and it lit up the whole room (2 stalls, 1 urinal). The guy in stall 1 was appreciative, lol.
> 
> The first one I got as a test was a single mode (gave it to my wife). The other 4 (separate order) were 3 mode. Even the single mode is worth the price.


I might have to check those out when I feel like getting a new flashlight.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Sparky_D said:


> These are my EDC lights:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E0QAFY/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have 4 (one on my belt, one in my briefcase, one in my truck, and one in my desk at work).
> 
> Single AA battery, aluminum body, 3 modes (High, Low, Strobe), adjustable focus, Cree LED, handy clip on the side, and cheap enough to buy several (shipping is included but takes a couple weeks).
> 
> I also keep several of those 5-9 LED lights all over the place as well as a couple crank lights.


DANG! Order one. It will be here by the end of the month... MARCH! 

Talk about a slow boat (to) from China.


----------



## Sparky_D

DaBigKahuna said:


> DANG! Order one. It will be here by the end of the month... MARCH!
> 
> Talk about a slow boat (to) from China.



There are some US sellers that deliver in a week or so if you dig, but they cost a bit more.

http://www.amazon.com/FordEx-Group-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1392694717&sr=1-1


----------



## Apyl

The only flash light we have is one that came with a cheap drill my husband has when I met him. Which is in a cabinet somewhere with no battery in it. We've had cheap flashlights over the years but they either get lost or broke somehow. Oh and we have a few huge spot lights but lost the chargers over the years.

edited to add: My husband does have hunting light that attaches to his hat .


----------



## HardcoreSlot

I dig the Streamlight Stylus Pro. 
Its light weight. Good clip. Tail cap activation, on/off/momentary, that is not turned on in the pocket easily. 
Being its a 2 AAA I can find batteries all the time. I put the energizer lithiums in it and have only had to change the batteries once.
It may not be the brightest light but it always works. 
I use this dang thing ALL the time. I've banged it around, dropped it, ran it over, and it just keeps going. 
It was dropped and left outside in the snow for a couple hours and it wasnt even phased.
I think the only complaint I have is the clip catches my seat blet once and a while. 

It comes in a bunch of colors including, camo and orange camo, and can be had on Amazon for about 20 bucks!

here are a couple pics of my tactical Boba Fett damage Red (ITS RED)


----------



## MrParacord

HardcoreSlot said:


> I dig the Streamlight Stylus Pro.
> Its light weight. Good clip. Tail cap activation, on/off/momentary, that is not turned on in the pocket easily.
> Being its a 2 AAA I can find batteries all the time. I put the energizer lithiums in it and have only had to change the batteries once.
> It may not be the brightest light but it always works.
> I use this dang thing ALL the time. I've banged it around, dropped it, ran it over, and it just keeps going.
> It was dropped and left outside in the snow for a couple hours and it wasnt even phased.
> I think the only complaint I have is the clip catches my seat blet once and a while.
> 
> It comes in a bunch of colors including, camo and orange camo, and can be had on Amazon for about 20 bucks!
> 
> here are a couple pics of my tactical Boba Fett damage Red (ITS RED)


How long have you had his light?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

year, n some months. Ordered it Oct 12'

It does ride right next to my main blade in the pocket. Thats the main reason for all the wear on the body.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

HardcoreSlot said:


> I dig the Streamlight Stylus Pro.
> Its light weight. Good clip. Tail cap activation, on/off/momentary, that is not turned on in the pocket easily.
> Being its a 2 AAA I can find batteries all the time. I put the energizer lithiums in it and have only had to change the batteries once.
> It may not be the brightest light but it always works.
> I use this dang thing ALL the time. I've banged it around, dropped it, ran it over, and it just keeps going.
> It was dropped and left outside in the snow for a couple hours and it wasnt even phased.
> I think the only complaint I have is the clip catches my seat blet once and a while.
> 
> It comes in a bunch of colors including, camo and orange camo, and can be had on Amazon for about 20 bucks!
> 
> here are a couple pics of my tactical Boba Fett damage Red (ITS RED)



I love to see stuff worn like that. It shows how much you use and depend on it.


----------



## Brian

Honest can't think how many torches I have between my 8 yr old borrowing them and me just forgetting where I put them I constantly buy cheap ones , saying that I bought a maglight decades ago that is only on its second set of batteries and it's given pride of place on the window sill so I'll know where it always is 


Brian


----------

